# Dream Come True.



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

So this could be a long story, but I'll try and make is short.

Have had horses most of my life. As a kid, had horses on my parent's property...pretty cool, great way to grow up.

As an adult, was introduced to dressage and I was hooked. Have always boarded my horses. Got my heart horse Orion in my early 30's. Had him for 18 years before he passed at 27 years old.

Purchased a fancy gelding that I owned for 4 or 5 years before the real estate market crashed. Sold him to a fabulous forever home about 6 or 7 years ago.

Purchased Sirius a Hanoverian filly at two weeks old in June of 2015.

Purchased my dream farm and was able to move in in January this year.

Building my dream barn and Siri should be here on Monday.

Can't tell you how it feels to have a dream come true and have my girl at home.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Sending you a hearty congratulations on achieving your dream. Feels wonderful to finally have your very own horse farm, doesn't it? 

After boarding my horses the first 4 years and then renting and improving horse properties for another 12 years, I was finally able to buy my own place. I was so proud of all the hard work that I put into it I was,seriously tempted to put up a large sign over the entrance gate that said All Mine Arabians!! 

You're going to love your new life!!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats !


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

My dream come true is a small place in the city, but I can keep my horse in my back yard because of an equestrian overlay. Enjoy your new place.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you everybody.

Today I'm having a little meltdown and I am attempting to bring my yearling filly home on Monday. I am dreading it because she has only ever been in a trailer with a ramp and the trailer we will be using is a step up. EEEEKKK....worried.

Beyond that, I am installing stalls in our new barn.....two stalls need to be done day after tomorrow....right now, none are done. Eight days after that I have 3 more horses coming.....the stall provider didn't send the right parts of our order....EEEEEKKKK, freaking out.....

Only venting 'cause my husband is sick of my stress....

Thanks for listening...I think I feel better now.....or not.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

She'll probably be fine, but if at all possible, set things up to make it easier. I don't have a ramp, so I made my own because my horse has problems with step ups. If you can back it up to any area that is sloped so that the step up is not so high that should help. But having horses is always having something going wrong. Hope you get your stall parts soon.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Let me ask- how'd you do it???!! Sometimes I feel like I'll never make it! So many major setbacks! Congratulations on your dream come true! Not many people get to say "I made it"!


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

So happy for you! After 30 years, I too will have my horses on my property come August!

Woot!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!! That is soo exciting!! We need pictures though


----------



## thehorsenextdoor (May 29, 2016)

Congrats! That's awesome!!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Congrats! That's so exciting! 

I'm in the same boat so I know how exciting and stressful it is! We just finished our barn, but the electricians came late and just told me they wouldn't be done until some time next week. We were planning on bringing our Arab gelding home today and I JUST bought another horse! But we decided to put everything off by a week. It's disappointing, but my daughter is showing with our Arab for the first time next Saturday so it's probably best to keep him in a familiar environment until after the show. Luckily, my BO was happy to keep him a few extra days and the seller of our new horse was also willing to hold onto her for another week. The good thing is that I now have time to put all the finishing touches on the barn and paddock! Rubber mats are in, feeders and water buckets are hung, I even painted my tack room! Counting down the days to getting my horses here though! 

Hope all goes smoothly for you! Enjoy having horses at home. I know I will. Sometimes, I just go sit in the barn and think about how amazing it will be to have my horses right there. As you say, it's a dream come true. My heart feels so full, it feels like it might burst.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Making a little more progress on our barn....


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh very nice. How exciting.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh wow! That is one spectacular barn!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Such an exciting week! We've name our little farm. Ridge Runner Sport Horses. And, so happy to announce the addition of two broodmares to our small herd. Brianna is in foal to Fursten Look for a June 2017 foal.

Will attach pictures shortly. Yay!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow !! So beautiful


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Congratulations! Stunning barn. Gorgeous mare that Brianna - who is she by? The foal is going to be pretty spectacular. I demand more photos of her and Sirius


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Just home stuck in the snow with my girls. Loving life.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh those photos are great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Fimargue said:


> Congratulations! Stunning barn. Gorgeous mare that Brianna - who is she by? The foal is going to be pretty spectacular. I demand more photos of her and Sirius


Brianna is by the dressage stallion Harvard.

Will work on more pix....have tons...just need to upload.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Maybe a video is better than pictures....Siri playing in the snow...

HHHMMM...video didn't attach...trying again...


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Second try.....


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

About 18 months old here.


----------



## Mireya (Jul 10, 2015)

Hahaha. My mare bucks like that when it starts to rain. Shes 4 years today. A big congrats for all your success and beautiful barn and horses. I would love to have a small holding one day for my horse. Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Really cool stallion. 

Your filly is really something! Looking forward to follow her progress 





*MOD NOTE
This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened. 
*


----------

